
Leaving Airbnb - juneyham
https://medium.com/salt-and-purpose/37e98df23f9b
======
slowblood
This makes me think of how my Dad fled Vietnam in his forties and started anew
in America. All he had was us.

Family first.

------
bradurani
Totally understand!

